# Credit rating



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Long and short of this is that I as turned down for credit on a Macbook yesterday 

Any ways of viewing my credit rating and finding ways to improve it?

I have no outstanding loans and my only outgoing in my phone bill. Everything else is cash for me. 

Would my age also turn against me?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Equifax or Experian online will do you a credit check. Infact I'm sure there is a free trial to one of them just now. Yes your age will be a negative against you if your a young un as the credit companies are looking for "good" risks in the current climate. .


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Have you missed any payments recently? Are you on the electoral roll?


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

My cousin got turned down for a mortgage because he had no credit history. They adived him to get a credit card, use it, and pay off the full amount when due.

People need to know you are good credit


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Have you missed any payments recently? Are you on the electoral roll?


Never missed a payment; only got my phone bill to pay

Yes im on the electoral roll


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

It could well be if you havent had a lot of credit in the past then it can mean that you dont have any history for the credit company to guage whether your a good or bad risk


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

SXI said:


> Everything else is cash for me.


There is you problem no rating is as bad as having a bad rating

get a credit card pay for everything on it then clear the bill at the end of the month:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

What difference does missing a payment one month on your credit card do?

I forgot one month a couple years back (only used my card once all month for £7.99). I haven't had any trouble getting a mortgage and car on finance since.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

jamest said:


> What difference does missing a payment one month on your credit card do?
> 
> I forgot one month a couple years back (only used my card once all month for £7.99). I haven't had any trouble getting a mortgage and car on finance since.


Not a great deal, but there will be a little black mark against your name, but don't lose sleep over it.


----------

